# Battlestar Galactica-Final Season (4) 6/13/08--Revealations (Mid Season-Finale)



## Truth Seeker (Jun 13, 2008)

*Revealations*​
*Writer*:  Bradley Thompson, David Weddle  

*Director*:  Michael Rymer  

*Star*:  Tricia Helfer (Number Six/Caprica Six),  Mary McDonnell (Laura Roslin),  Edward James Olmos (William Adama),  James Callis (Gaius Baltar),  Jamie Bamber (Lee "Apollo" Adama),  Grace Park (Sharon Valerii/Sharon "Athena" Agathon),  Katee Sackhoff (Kara "Starbuck" Thrace)

There is no need for introduction intro tonight...

What ever happen, will happen.

So say we all!!!!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 13, 2008)

I've watched the wedbroadcast on SciFi.com. It was herky-jerky and skipped bits, but I did see many of the major beats. It looks good, though Admiral Adama's reaction to a revelation seemed extreme and he tension about half-way through the episode could have been higher. I liked the ending.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 13, 2008)

Where *do* we go from here?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahnehnois said:
			
		

> Where *do* we go from here?




Mars? I hear its lovely this time of year.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 13, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> It looks good...



We're gaming tonight. It's going to take all my willpower not to shout "get out of my frakking house!" come 10:00 PM tonight.


----------



## dravot (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking forward to this.

Any idea when the final 10 will air?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 13, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> Any idea when the final 10 will air?




Sometime in 2009 or later.

I think SciFi is leaving scheduling in the hands of a schizophrenic.

Well, now everyone has had a chance to see it. I think they should have killed 



Spoiler



Anders


 as a means up upping the drama and tension, but then i think they 



Spoiler



should have killed Gaeta in Collaborators and only then discovered he was a good guy


 so I can be rather bloody minded. And 



Spoiler



Adama's


 reaction was over done. 

but I liked it. It was a great way to leave everyone hanging. As it is 



Spoiler



Earth looks less inhabitable than New Caprica.



None of them looked happy. I wonder what 



Spoiler



the other Cylons


 will make of the situation.

Waiting another nine or 10 months is pissing me off.

Edit: The ending did make me wonder if the ghost of Charlton Heston was somewhere down the beach, bellowing about the maniacs that blew it all the hell. 

Will there be any survivors of the 13th tribe?


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2008)

They can better milk the DVD seasons sales while the series is still active.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jun 14, 2008)

Apparently the Finale has been extended to 3 hours, except they're not going to show all of that in one night.

But it does make me wonder what happens now?

The fleet and that Cylon faction are now totally without direction.

And the question is, now that World War III happened on Earth, what else is there on Earth other than twisted ruins?  Does Earth have any survivors left?

Will the fleet settle on Earth like they did with New Caprica?

What's going to happen when Cavil and Boomer's faction of Cylons find them (because I know they will)?

And last of all what did Xavier do with that time machine, the flying bikes and the super scouts, this time?...

Just kidding on the last one....


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2008)

They are going to battle Cavill and the other cylons, reveal the final cylon, settle Earth after coming to a settlement with Cavill et al.  then settle Earth.  Each of the cylon models will become the beginnings of one of twelve tribes of Earth and centuries later the Holy Texts will speak of the legendary homeworld of Caprica so when this all happens again, they will flee for that safe haven - and find another destroyed world.

It's like galactic ping-pong.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 14, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Edit: The ending did make me wonder if the ghost of Charlton Heston was somewhere down the beach, bellowing about the maniacs that blew it all the hell.



I was thinking something very similar   Maybe they will discover the thirteenth tribe is a race of super-apes


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 14, 2008)

Regardless of where they're going, they haven't given us the viewers much to go on. Why do we have to wait till *next* year for the cliffhanger to be picked up again?

In other news, I guess I have to change my sig.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 14, 2008)

AWESOME. 

Spoilers will happen in this post. I you haven't seen it yet, do so, and come back afterwards. 

I really liked this episode.

Random thoughts: 
- Tigh is hardcore. We knew that already. But seeing it reeinforced is part of the fun. And the actor is just fantastic.
- Wow. 4 Finals revealed to everyone! Finally. And well done. 
- Apollo - again- comes off as a great leader. I still believe he's best described as a Paladin.  "All of this has happened before... " "But it doesn't have to happen again." Indeed. 
- Maybe Adama was a bit over(re)acting? But come on, the man you trusted most turns out to be your arch enemy? 


And - Oh my fracking gods! Earth! We're there. I half-expected that the final cliff-hanger would be them reaching Earth Orbit, and I was close - they actually land! And Adamas hand takes the first Earth. And Roslyn is still alive!


You know, I am not saying people would like this, but if this was the finale of the show, it would have worked (in the sense of Moores "Soprano ends perfectly" blog post.)

But there are still some plots dangling: 
- What's with the other Cylons? 
- What happened to Earth?
- Can Earth be the final home? Or will we have to go back to another place? I mean, New Caprica isn't inhospitable. Neither is Kobol. If the Cylons and Humans come to a peaceful agreement, these would be valid settlements. 
- Who contacted the Viper? God? Survivors on Earth? How fixed Starbucks Viper? 
- What is with all the cylon-blooded children? (Two hybrids, 1 100 % cylon "in-the-making"?)
- Adama asked all the questions we have asked once we learned that Tigh was a Cylon. And we still don't have the answers. 

So, once again I wonder where I can get a time machine or at least a cryogenic freezer so I can oversleep the days till the next episodes come around. Please, Sci-Fi, why are you so cruel? (DVD Sales? I get that... Once the story is resolved, it will take some time till I could go back to the show. But I don't think it stop me from DVD sales. But I am a fanatic...)


----------



## Pseudonym (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought it interesting that Earth was in ruins, or at least the part they landed in; but in hindsight it's probably not all that unlikely considering the time involved.  If I recall correctly the floating beacon they found last season that had the rat disease that sickened the cyclons was some three thousand years old.  Plenty of time for Earth to fall in to ruin.


----------



## Mkhaiwati (Jun 14, 2008)

What I also found interesting was Deanna's comment that she wanted the four cylons within the fleet, not all five. If I can recall correctly, she actually said only four are in the fleet.....  (Anyone provide the quote?)

That can lead to all sorts of speculation. Perhaps the fifth one, the one she apologized to, is "dead". 

or not, and it is just another sick, twisted part of an already twisted plot.


----------



## justinbot (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not entirely convinced the planet they landed on was Earth.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 14, 2008)

Mkhaiwati said:
			
		

> What I also found interesting was Deanna's comment that she wanted the four cylons within the fleet, not all five. If I can recall correctly, she actually said only four are in the fleet.....  (Anyone provide the quote?)
> 
> That can lead to all sorts of speculation. Perhaps the fifth one, the one she apologized to, is "dead".
> 
> or not, and it is just another sick, twisted part of an already twisted plot.



It was interesting, indeed. My guess is something along these lines (entirely speculations)
- The Last of the Five was on Earth just like the rest of Final Five, but he didn't leave. 
- The Final Five might be a different generation of Cylons, some that existed even before the first Cylon War. The "new" Cylons were created in image of the Final Five. (Not physically, but technically)
- They might have been on Earth all along. Or they were send by the Cylons to find Earth, found it (possibly in the state it is now), and formulated a kind of plan that required them to assume normal human lifes.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 15, 2008)

Mkhaiwati said:
			
		

> That can lead to all sorts of speculation. Perhaps the fifth one, the one she apologized to, is "dead".




I suspect the one she apologized to was Tigh, for having him tortured physically and emotionally.

I also think that her wording was deliberately vague - it didn't rule out dead humans (Billy!), humans not in the fleet at that time (Baltar, Roslin, various marines), or Cylons of any model that may in fact be more, just like Tigh/Tory/Anders/Tyrol.  It also could be that the last Cylon is in fact in the fleet, and D'Anna was lying, or that it doesn't count as a Cylon until it awakens.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 15, 2008)

That episode was incredible... possibly among the best of the series.

There were a number of possible ending points that I thought they could have used.  The obvious one is the money shot of Earth and the fleet.  Another interesting one I think they could have used is Lee and D'Anna agreeing to work together.  Still, I think this one was great.  I loved that the Cylons seemed as devestated to find Earth as it was as the Humans.  I think that the rebel Cylons really thought they were going to find salvation there.

I like that Tigh was the one to say "frak it" and let the cat out of the bag.  You are the man you want to be, indeed.  Tigh is loyal, and relatively honorable, and pretty forward and honest.  That's why he was the one, and it had to be, to spill the beans to everyone about who they are.

I wish Billy was still in the series - it should have been him, not Tory.  Honestly, I don't like her character at all, and she really feels shoe-horned in.  Maybe Anders could have become the "traitor" and Billy becomes the ideal.  I'm still hoping it's him as the final Cylon, and he welcomes the allied groups with open arms for finally getting it right.

An interesting thing I thought about watching the show was how necessary it was for Lee to be President at this time.  Roslin would have airlocked Tigh and the others with no hesitation, and it all would have broken down.  Boom, game over.  That's why the hybrid jumped away with her - it had to get her away.

On the subject of the hybrid - one of the things it said was that Kara would destroy humanity.  However, perhaps humanity needs to be destroyed to remake it.  Of course, one could argue that already happened.  Still, I wonder if this is part of it - Kara would lead them to a "promised land," and that is a false promise.


----------



## Wycen (Jun 15, 2008)

I really wanted to see a shot of some sort of planetary defense or space command on earth ordering a red alert and firing off nukes at the fleet in space.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 15, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> On the subject of the hybrid - one of the things it said was that Kara would destroy humanity.




No. She said Kara would lead them to "Humanity's end".

Seeing the pictures of a radioactive Earth last night - it appears she did just that.


----------



## Volaran (Jun 15, 2008)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> No. She said Kara would lead them to "Humanity's end".
> 
> Seeing the pictures of a radioactive Earth last night - it appears she did just that.




True enough.  "Harbinger of the Apocalypse" might not be as dramatic as it initially sounded.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 15, 2008)

justinbot said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely convinced the planet they landed on was Earth.



While I imagine they probably did, I too have that suspicion. None of the shots of "Earth" were at an appropriate angle or without excessive cloud cover to allow you to recognize any Earth continents. I doubt that was accidental.


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 15, 2008)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> While I imagine they probably did, I too have that suspicion. None of the shots of "Earth" were at an appropriate angle or without excessive cloud cover to allow you to recognize any Earth continents. I doubt that was accidental.



 That's what I thought when watching it.

Still, a stunning scene.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, Gaeta at least said that the star constellations matched. Assuming he was referring to the constellations found on Kobol, there really shouldn't be too many inhabitable planets from which these constellation match. So I see it is Earth.

What would have been interesting: If they had shown some kind of familiar buildings - maybe the Sydney Opera House (á la _Sunshine_, or the sky-line of New York or Vancouver - but bombed and destroyed by time. (Thouh I am not sure that - "realistically" - we would be able to recognize any of this after a few decades or even centuries).


----------



## Staffan (Jun 15, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> What would have been interesting: If they had shown some kind of familiar buildings - maybe the Sydney Opera House (á la _Sunshine_, or the sky-line of New York or Vancouver - but bombed and destroyed by time. (Thouh I am not sure that - "realistically" - we would be able to recognize any of this after a few decades or even centuries).



As the camera was panning over the final scene, I kept expecting to see the head of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 15, 2008)

Staffan said:
			
		

> As the camera was panning over the final scene, I kept expecting to see the head of the Statue of Liberty.



Yep, I had that in my mind, too.


----------



## Villano (Jun 15, 2008)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> While I imagine they probably did, I too have that suspicion. None of the shots of "Earth" were at an appropriate angle or without excessive cloud cover to allow you to recognize any Earth continents. I doubt that was accidental.




Yeah, I kind of doubt it's Earth, too.  Not only because of that, but doesn't the prophesy say that the dying leader wouldn't make it to Earth?  I'm calling a "fake out" on this one.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 15, 2008)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> No. She said Kara would lead them to "Humanity's end".
> 
> Seeing the pictures of a radioactive Earth last night - it appears she did just that.




You're right.  Still, despite me misquoting, my comment still stands.


----------



## Volaran (Jun 15, 2008)

Villano said:
			
		

> Yeah, I kind of doubt it's Earth, too.  Not only because of that, but doesn't the prophesy say that the dying leader wouldn't make it to Earth?  I'm calling a "fake out" on this one.





This one I'm less sure about, but I think that what Elosha was quoting was something like "the prophecy also states the leader was dying of a wasting disease and would not survive to enter the new homeland".  I suppose if this is not Earth, or if that part of the prophecy did not explicitly mention that Earth was the new homeland, it still might work out.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 15, 2008)

Volaran said:
			
		

> True enough.  "Harbinger of the Apocalypse" might not be as dramatic as it initially sounded.




Could be the Apocalypse of the Cylons, the herald of death of the toasters. Prophocies of the future are slippery as a greasy snake.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 15, 2008)

Volaran said:
			
		

> This one I'm less sure about, but I think that what Elosha was quoting was something like "the prophecy also states the leader was dying of a wasting disease and would not survive to enter the new homeland".  I suppose if this is not Earth, or if that part of the prophecy did not explicitly mention that Earth was the new homeland, it still might work out.




Or the prophecy are no longer true? 

As was said: "All of this has happened before. But it don't have to happen again!" Maybe they are breaking the cycle?

Ah, well, a little to optimistic, isn't it?


----------



## FoxWander (Jun 15, 2008)

Villano said:
			
		

> Yeah, I kind of doubt it's Earth, too.  Not only because of that, but doesn't the prophesy say that the dying leader wouldn't make it to Earth?  I'm calling a "fake out" on this one.




No, the 'dying leader' was Natalie, the 6 that Athena shot when she thought it was trying to take her baby. Just before Natalie died she understood the mysteries of the opera house- fulfilling the hybrid's prophecy/babbling.


----------



## Villano (Jun 15, 2008)

FoxWander said:
			
		

> No, the 'dying leader' was Natalie, the 6 that Athena shot when she thought it was trying to take her baby. Just before Natalie died she understood the mysteries of the opera house- fulfilling the hybrid's prophecy/babbling.




I don't think so.  She wasn't a "dying leader" so much as a "quickly killed leader".  I mean, if you stretch "dying" to include the few minutes from your injury to your death, it's kind of a worthless prophecy since it covers pretty much everyone (most people don't die in a fraction of a second).

Secondly, I don't think she suffered from any "wasting disease".


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 16, 2008)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> While I imagine they probably did, I too have that suspicion. None of the shots of "Earth" were at an appropriate angle or without excessive cloud cover to allow you to recognize any Earth continents. I doubt that was accidental.




Agreed.  I don't think it's Earth.  They very clearly showed us North America from Space at the end of last Season.

Not this time. Not an accident.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 16, 2008)

So if it's not Earth, why do the constellations match up?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> So if it's not Earth, why do the constellations match up?



A clone, perhaps?


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 16, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> A clone, perhaps?



A clone of what??  The Milky Way??

 


Or maybe Gaeta was just lying.  "Nah, no idea where we are but they've all forgotten about me and my leg and all that lovely singing I did, so what the hell.  Yeah, sure, whatever, it's Earth.  Knock yourselves out.  Losers."


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> So if it's not Earth, why do the constellations match up?



Maybe it is Alpha Centari and they are almost there.


----------



## Lockridge (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> So if it's not Earth, why do the constellations match up?




I've probably just missed a sentence but exactly what constellations are they matching up to?
Do they already know what Earth's constellations should look like?
I'm guessing that the constellations were recorded by Starbuck's viper when she visited Earth?  But then if it was recorded why couldn't they simply have used the viper's logs to get back?

I watch TV with children around so I tend to miss some of the finer details.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 16, 2008)

Lockridge said:
			
		

> I've probably just missed a sentence but exactly what constellations are they matching up to?
> Do they already know what Earth's constellations should look like?
> I'm guessing that the constellations were recorded by Starbuck's viper when she visited Earth?  But then if it was recorded why couldn't they simply have used the viper's logs to get back?
> 
> I watch TV with children around so I tend to miss some of the finer details.



The constellations come waaayyy back from the Kobol episode of the second season, when they enter the Tomb of Athena. They get to see the 12 star signs and they have used them as a basis for their course planning - trying to find a point in space where the star constellations could match. 

The Viper might also have had some useful shots of the stars around Earth, but of course they can't be certain that what's depicted in the gun cam is actually Earth, and not a fabrication or another planet.
But the Viper did not have any navigation entries on how to get to Earth. Presumably because it lacks a FTL engine in the first place, and it is mystery how Starbuck could even get from where she was to Earth and then back to the Nebula.


----------



## Mark (Jun 16, 2008)

Weighing the evidence both ways, I think they are at Earth.  To add more to the conversation, with ten episodes left, and given how little actually can happen between any two episodes, I do not think they can spend the time faking us out on which planet they have discovered.


----------



## Shag (Jun 16, 2008)

If it *ISN'T* Earth

-it could easily be a planet orbiting a star in the Centauri trinary system. At only 4ish LY away most constellations would be the same.
-yes they were extremely careful not to show continents

If it *IS* Earth

-looks like the 13 tribe just arrived, brought there by themselves from the end of the last loop.  Asimov 'last question'-style.

-looks like the 13th tribe destroyed themselves, or were destroyed.  Maybe Lee can stop it from happening again.  Maybe the previous times humans and cylons never ended up at a truce that lasted.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 16, 2008)

It's Earth. 

No writing team in their right minds would undercut the power and beauty of that final scene for the sake of a cheap 'gotcha' fake-out. 

And while I accept that the use of 'All Along the Watchtower' in last season's ender points to the writing team being capable of... a certain flirtation with not-rightmindedness, there's no evidence that their writerly instincts are completely frakked up.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 16, 2008)

Expect a base on the moon with robots!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 16, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Sometime in 2009 or later.
> 
> I think SciFi is leaving scheduling in the hands of a schizophrenic.




There are 10 episodes left?!  Why the long delay?  Was this the "plan" from the beginning?  I don't get this at all.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 16, 2008)

The more I think about it... that last scene is a perfectly fitting end to the series.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 16, 2008)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> There are 10 episodes left?!  Why the long delay?  Was this the "plan" from the beginning?  I don't get this at all.



 So far as I know, this has always been the plan for Season 4... really bugs me, but I was prepared for it.

I thought the ep. was great.  I do kind of wish they would have killed Anders or Tory or whatever the crap her name is.  They both annoy me.

My initial guess for the series finale was that Nicki (Niki?  Nicky?) and Hera would be the new Adam and Eve on earth, but with Tigh and the Six baking the bun, it seems unlikely...


----------



## Felon (Jun 16, 2008)

"Mid-season finale" 

The end is in the middle, which is to say it's the end before the beginning of the actual end.

Kind of remind me of Mr. Incredible commenting on his son's "graduation" from 4th to 5th grade.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2008)

I watched it again last night and I think this is one of the best episodes of the series so far. Lots of good stuff going on throughout the whole episode.


----------



## Driddle (Jun 16, 2008)

*THE battlestar galactica theory*

The quick explanation. I'll leave the details to fill in later:

The "final five" cylon models are actually human-cylon offspring from generations and generations and generations of cross-breeding. They're really not like the other seven at all -- those models are recent builds (well, recent in the sense of just a few years).

Think of the final five as humans who just happen to have inhereted a bunch of ancient cylon DNA, enough long-forgotten bits of genetic material accumulated from a lot of different family tree branches that it "activated" the cylon portions of their otherwise human bodies and brains.

OK. Got that? I know, I know ... Where exactly would such ancient cylon DNA come from, since the other seven skinjobs are fairly new?

Here's where the theory gets really funky.

What we are observing on the series in the "present" actually involves a time-shift or dimensional rift of some sort as the humans and cylons jump across the universe and back in time to the founding of the original 12 Tribes. ... They ARE the founders.

Once the cylons and humans reach earth, they start the cycle over. They fall in love, have offspring, repopulate the species, grow. Over the millennia their offspring and offspring's offspring forget there was ever a difference. Their origins are lost; the concept of a "cylon" simply disappears from recorded history. ... But the cylon genetic code is carried forward, possibly broken down as "junk DNA," hidden and seemingly insignificant. 

Until some day, a long time later, humans decide to construct a newfangled robot helper they call "cylon" ... bringing the cycle full circle. 

The hints and evidence are there. Maybe I'll expound on those clues later.

Whatchathink?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 17, 2008)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> There are 10 episodes left?!  Why the long delay?  Was this the "plan" from the beginning?  I don't get this at all.



There's a delay midseason, because that's what Sci-Fi does with all its shows. Don't know why it's a Sopranos-length break.


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no problem with it actually being Earth.  And if it isn't, I don't think the writers are going for a GOTCHA moment.  More likely just another stop along the way.

That said, I'm not fully convinced either way.  The ending was left open to some interpretation.  I just hope Moore knows how to finish off BSG in a logical way, unlike DS9 which was fantastic up until the terrible letdown of a finale.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 17, 2008)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I just hope Moore knows how to finish off BSG in a logical way, unlike DS9 which was fantastic up until the terrible letdown of a finale.




You mean:

1. Oh no! Alien fleetz!
2. Hey, I was an evil Cardassian but now I'm an evil Bajoran, and with my great aunt Winn we're gonna go chant for a week to summon evil spirits!
3. Fight the fleetz!
4. Chant, chant, chant.
5. Some more fighting!
6. Chanting, bellicose posturing and overacting.
7. Fighting.
8. Even more dramatic fighting.
9. Funny Klingons. Hahahahaha.
10. Victory!
11. Relaxation. Denoument. "Now that's what I call a sticky situation."
12. . . . . What? Huh? Gul Dukat? Seriously? Oh, yeah, right, I forgot!
13. Vroom! Fly to Bajor! Look, they're still chanting. Looks like I got here in the nick of time (ironic, since the entities who warned me exist entirely out of spacetime and could have given me the heads-up, like, weeks ago).
14. Oh no. He has evil cosmic spirit power. How will I ever beat him? I know, I'll use the trusty "Run into him and knock us both into a fiery pit" technique. That's sure to work!
15. Victory (and there was much rejoicing, yay).
16. Hey, Berman and Braga, we've got this 90-gallon jug of maple syrup? Where should I put it? Oh, pour it all over the closing montage? Okay, sounds good to me. 

The End​
You mean that ending?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 17, 2008)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> You mean that ending?




I like the way DS9 ended. Comapre it to the ending of Voyager, Enterprise or Saint Elsewhere. 

The ending of BSG will be at worst a bad episode of BSG, which means it will still be better than most TV.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Jun 17, 2008)

I was hoping we'd see a United Earth Fleet jump in demanding that Galactica et al identify themselves and be destroyed.  Still, ruins, while not what I was expecting, was interesting.  But I think it's making it a little obvious that the 'galactic ping pong theory' is likely.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 18, 2008)

A decent episode, but a _fantastic_ ending. Much closer to the far superior seasons 1 and 2 as opposed to the unwatchable drek that's seasons 3 and 4.

It's Earth.



			
				dogoftheunderworld said:
			
		

> Maybe they will discover the thirteenth tribe is a race of super-apes



[Peter Griffin] AWEsome! [/Peter Griffin]


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2008)

Just finished season 4, which was vast improvement over season 3. Man waiting to see what happens in the last ten eps is killing. 

ps: so maybe they stumble upon Wall-E cleaning things up...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 26, 2008)

Krug said:


> ...so maybe they stumble upon Wall-E cleaning things up...




I had the same idea. I wonder how the humans and Cylons would respond to some robots (of any kind) left on the planet.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm hoping for some earth refugees, survivors (descendants) that have fallen or were trying to contact the colonists ...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 29, 2008)

Wolf72 said:


> I'm hoping for some earth refugees, survivors (descendants) that have fallen or were trying to contact the colonists ...




Maybe there are a bunch of wild, almost barbarian surivors riding 'round on motorcycles, fighting over the last of the gasoline and living in cities made of scrap metal while mutants wander the wastes above ground and below ground mutants worship a giant atom bomb.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 29, 2008)

The Grumpy Celt said:


> Maybe there are a bunch of wild, almost barbarian surivors riding 'round on motorcycles, fighting over the last of the gasoline and living in cities made of scrap metal while mutants wander the wastes above ground and below ground mutants worship a giant atom bomb.




Personally I would prefer to see a bunch of mutant talking apes ruling the surviving mute humans above ground and below ground mutant humans worship a giant atom bomb.


----------

